# Anyone from Kingston area try rawdogfeed.com



## HMcK (Aug 2, 2013)

Just inquiring to see if anyone on here has experience with the rawdogfeed.com supplier in Battersea? Thinking about switching to raw because our dog has been having various issues with his food. Tried Science Diet, Nutro and Authority. His appetite seems to be very low eating these foods.


----------



## Zeus2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

We have been feeding it now for approximately two months. I have nothing bad to say about it. Our shepherd has had pretty regular soft stools for the majority of his life, though we have had him tested for everything and tried many different kibbles. It wasn't until we switched to raw that it finally became normal. We also have our Pomeranian eating it. She was always such a picky eater...now we cant keep her away from her food bowl. Her itchiness is now non existant. We are from the ottawa area and quite a few people we know are buying their raw from Rawdogfeed. Anyways nothing but good to say about it


----------

